# 2020 oil leak



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

*2020 oil leak *Update**

***UPDATE*** as of 10/8/2020 ...

So I finally got my Tig back!!! After 80+ days at the dealership, 2 delayed shipment dates and numerous frustrating phone calls, they were finally able to get a new engine delivered and installed. Everything seems to be running well so far after putting on about 2000 miles, I did get the 24GB update done as well (don't really notice any difference). 

I will still maintain the full VW factory warranty but the big kicker is, because of my diligence in pursuing this will VWGoA, I also received a refund on my Platinum Warranty and a SIGNIFICANT "inconvenience settlement" check!!!!!! Lets just say my brand new Tig SEL-P R-line with $0 down, 0% interest and deferred payment for 180 days I now paid right about the same MSRP price as a Passat R-line! ($29k) :thumbup:


Disappointed in the entire process but I will accept the outcome. 








*** Update ***
Welp, got an "update" on my Tiguan today... and the update is that there is no update!!! :banghead: This weekend will mark 1 month that the vehicle has just has been sitting at the dealership having absolutely nothing done to it. Supposedly there is STILL not an ETA for a replacement engine and VWGoA is moving about as fast a constipated snail to remedy the situation. Said the process for a trade out could take up to 8 weeks. So that is just over 4 months of ownership, a total of 6 weeks at the dealership, less than 2400 miles driven and no clue when I'm ever going to get it back!!

Seriously disappointed in VW for this whole fiasco. Definitely not what I anticipated with buying a brand new 2020 and unfortunately its not the first time having a shi**y experience with VW because I was also involved with the TDI settlement a couple years ago where a dealership blatantly lied to me and it cost me upwards of $8k in reimbursements!! Thought I'd give them another try but after this ordeal, I'm pretty sure this will be the last VW that ever sits in my garage!!




** Original **
Bought my 2020 R-line on March 31. Car doesn't even have 1700 miles yet and it's been back to the dealership twice already for an oil leak... and its still leaking. 

1st time over the course of 5 days, they put dye in the oil, thought it might be coming from "alternator bracket to the engine block". Replaced seals to engine block bracket and oil cooler seals, called it good, I pick it up. Probably no more than 3 days later, I check underneath just to see whats up, still leaking. 

2nd time, take it back down again and over the next 4 days, they diagnose "leaking engine oil case control valve". Replace, call it good, I pick it up. Just checked again this morning and its STILL leaking and even seems to be more significant this time. Aaaaaand to top it off, as I'm washing the car I noticed there is a 2" gash in the front right rim that I'm 100% positive was not from me!!!! 

Anybody experience this same slow leak? Suggestions? Seems like its all coming from the bottom seal of the pan. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow man! I hope you get this sorted ASAP! I ran outside and checked on our 2020 SEL-P RLine as soon as I saw this... bone dry. But that’s insane!!! Just crossed over 1,000 miles on ours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

DCdubz111 said:


> Bought my 2020 R-line on March 31. Car doesn't even have 1700 miles yet and it's been back to the dealership twice already for an oil leak... and its still leaking.
> 
> 1st time over the course of 5 days, they put dye in the oil, thought it might be coming from "alternator bracket to the engine block". Replaced seals to engine block bracket and oil cooler seals, called it good, I pick it up. Probably no more than 3 days later, I check underneath just to see whats up, still leaking.
> 
> ...


I didn't have an oil leak but I did have a front transfer case (bevel box) gear oil leak that I noticed in the first 1,000ish miles. Was told that it wasn't bad enough since it wasn't actively dripping on the floor. Eventually it was approved for replacement and I got a new transfer case around 26,000 miles.


----------



## the v-dub guy (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you have any other pictures of the leak?


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

the v-dub guy said:


> Do you have any other pictures of the leak?



Unfortunately no. Those are really the only pics I have that you can see anything. Looking from the top I can't see anything and laying underneath I can't see any places it seems to be dripping from. It all just seems to be around the rear part of the pan seal.  

Dropped it back off at the dealership again today and "talked" with the service manager... "its in a really difficult spot to find where the leak is coming from". He also tried to deny the curb rash was not from them as well.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DCdubz111 said:


> ....He also tried to deny the curb rash was not from them as well.


Your proof it was done while at the dealer? How would you missed this on your post service inspection?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Call vwoa and file a claim. Get a case manager on it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

If it doesn't get properly fixed this time (and if they don't repair the rim) then I will absolutely be escalating it to VWoA. They called me on Friday and said they are ordering and replacing the oil pan gasket (which is where I told them to look the first time). I guess we'll see how it turns out this time.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DCdubz111 said:


> If it doesn't get properly fixed this time (and if they don't repair the rim)....


Your proof that they had anything to do with the damaged rim?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

I would clean it off with brake cleaner first. Then find the leak myself. 
Hope this will help you 
https://youtu.be/e0EtW6yxKb8

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

1054521247 said:


> I would clean it off with brake cleaner first. Then find the leak myself.
> Hope this will help you
> https://youtu.be/e0EtW6yxKb8
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Got the vehicle back today (3rd time for the same issue) and I'm about 98% sure there is still a leak. They said they replaced the oil pan gasket (twice) and entire oil pan and oil level sensor. I'm moving to Atlanta this weekend and will most likely be going to another dealership there (anyone have suggestions???) They did repair the curb damage on the rim though and it looks good, upon initial inspection, I can't tell where the damage was.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

DCdubz111 said:


> Got the vehicle back today (3rd time for the same issue) and I'm about 98% sure there is still a leak. They said they replaced the oil pan gasket (twice) and entire oil pan and oil level sensor. I'm moving to Atlanta this weekend and will most likely be going to another dealership there (anyone have suggestions???) They did repair the curb damage on the rim though and it looks good, upon initial inspection, I can't tell where the damage was.


I live in metro Atlanta, have always used Nalley VW of Alpharetta for purchase and service of my VW's (even though I live in Marietta and it's a bit of a drive to get there). Good service folks and since it's in Alpharetta and they are part of the Asbury Auto Group (where there is big money) they have access to get stuff in quicker like parts. They were the ones who suggested I work with VW when my 2018 Passat was having issues to get a collateral replacement knowing there was nothing in it for them.


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Welp, so I dropped off my Tig to the dealership in my area on Friday 7/10, there is a EuroFed shop here and they recommended this particular dealership and said they have had good relations with them. Showed them all the tech note paperwork from the first 3 times at the dealership in Kansas to get this fixed and they said they were super surprised that there hadn't been a "VTA" (Volkswagen Technical Assistance) ticket started on it yet. So they got a ticket started.

Got a call today and they said based off the previous notes and that fact the leak is still there, they diagnosed it as something called "Porous Casting" basically meaning that the cast of the engine block had some "holes" in it due to the poor casting and there are leaks that cannot be fixed. So..... they said they are going to order and put in a brand new engine.

My next questions were how will this affect the the odometer reading, warranty, title, etc. (vehicle only had 2500 miles). She wasn't able to answer those questions at the time but apparently they know of one other 2020 Tig that had the same issue.

So I guess now its a waiting game for them order a new engine, get it shipped and installed and running. In the mean time I will be trying to do some research to try and find out a little more about this issue and how putting in a new engine into a basically brand new vehicle affects the "value of the vehicle". Open to any input anyone has...


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for the follow up - sometimes threads like this go dead.

At least they've found the cause, and you seem to have a competent dealership at this point, which is great.


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

phlegm said:


> Thanks for the follow up - sometimes threads like this go dead.
> 
> At least they've found the cause, and you seem to have a competent dealership at this point, which is great.


Well, its another diagnosis that seems a little more "thorough" with a more drastic fix option. I honestly have a very difficult time putting my trust in dealerships. Hopefully this will fix the problem though and not end up causing another one. I haven't even had any time to enjoy owning the car yet in 3.5 months!


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

DCdubz111 said:


> Welp, so I dropped off my Tig to the dealership in my area on Friday 7/10, there is a EuroFed shop here and they recommended this particular dealership and said they have had good relations with them. Showed them all the tech note paperwork from the first 3 times at the dealership in Kansas to get this fixed and they said they were super surprised that there hadn't been a "VTA" (Volkswagen Technical Assistance) ticket started on it yet. So they got a ticket started.
> 
> Got a call today and they said based off the previous notes and that fact the leak is still there, they diagnosed it as something called "Porous Casting" basically meaning that the cast of the engine block had some "holes" in it due to the poor casting and there are leaks that cannot be fixed. So..... they said they are going to order and put in a brand new engine.
> 
> ...


It won't affect warranty, title, or odometer at all. I had a similar issue with my 2018 Passat (though it wasn't diagnosed as Porous Casting, was losing oil but no one could find a leak anywhere) and had my engine replaced before the entire car was replaced. Depending on where the engine is coming from (for my Passat, I live in Atlanta and it came from Chattanooga where Passats are assembled), the time frame was about 3 days to replace (one to tear down, one to replace, one to test and break-in).

No affect on the value, other than your dealership no one else would know it's been replaced.


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Still waiting to hear back about the status of getting a new replacement engine.... I have also gotten the VWGoA involved in the process and they just called today and asked what solution would make me the most satisfied. 

I figure I have nothing to lose so I went big and said my number one option would be to swap in a Golf R enging and DSG ... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Go big or go home right!?

Second option would be just to swap my vehicle with the exact same new vehicle at a dealership about 40 miles away. I woould worry about switching out my Golf R springs and wheels later.

Final option is to wait for the new engine swap in my vehicle which right now there is no current ETA on when an engine is even going to arrive. They have in the mean time put me into a 2019 Cadillac XTS


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Update at the top of first post...


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Op you may look into lemon law replacemwnt. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Man that sucks, I imagine that getting an engine is delayed due to limited production from the pandemic. Plus they’re probably only making parts for new vehicle builds. I remember after 3 days of owning my Jetta years ago, a dummy hit me breaking the axel. Took months to get the part and other parts associated with the front quarter of the car. Best of luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

1054521247 said:


> Op you may look into lemon law replacemwnt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have already looked into that a little bit. I know what qualifies a car for a Lemon but I just don't know yet necessarily how it all gets executed, especially now that I am in a different state than where I purchased the vehicle.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

DCdubz111 said:


> Still waiting to hear back about the status of getting a new replacement engine.... I have also gotten the VWGoA involved in the process and they just called today and asked what solution would make me the most satisfied.
> 
> I figure I have nothing to lose so I went big and said my number one option would be to swap in a Golf R enging and DSG ... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Go big or go home right!?
> 
> ...


Bring (and of course swap yours) the Tiguan R to North America


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

your ordeal in this manner is exactly the reason i went with a lease rather than jump both feet in in a brand i wasn't familiar with.

though my experience pales in comparison to yours, i've been to the dealership 3 times for unscheduled or warranty service in all 2500 miles since driving off the dealership. 1) secondary air pump replacement, 2) replacement 2nd row AC vent (came loose/unfinished from factory), and 3) premature maintenance (oil change) warning prompting me to visit dealer, when in fact, it wasn't even due. just got the Car-Net button array activation notice in the mail too (91X9), so that's another unscheduled trip to the dealer. 

going to ask about my stuck/non-functioning driver side 3rd row drop down lever while i'm there... again, minor compared to an engine replacement, but the time spent at the dealer is starting to add up.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

DCdubz111 said:


> 1054521247 said:
> 
> 
> > Op you may look into lemon law replacemwnt.
> ...


What state did you buy in? What are you registered in?

Some states cover you only if you buy and register in them, others if your register, others if you buy or register.

Virginia is the buy or register.

I think some strange ones like if you buy in Maryland and register in West Virginia you have zero state lemon laws covering you, only the Mag-Moss Act


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Update bump at original first post!


----------



## Luis347 (12 mo ago)

DCdubz111 said:


> *2020 oil leak Update*
> 
> *UPDATE* as of 10/8/2020 ...
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem with my R line
6k miles 10 months with the vehicle and been 2 times to dealership . Picked up the car today supposedly they fixed the gasket pan and stopped oil leak when i got home after 30 minutes of letting cool down there was oil on my garage floor .. this is frustrating don’t know what are my options .


----------

